# Quarantine for dogs and cats?



## sallym

Could someone tell me if there is a quarantine for dogs and cats entering thailland from dubai?


----------



## Serendipity2

sallym said:


> Could someone tell me if there is a quarantine for dogs and cats entering thailland from dubai?



Hi Sallym,

For cats there is a quarantine - but not for dogs. In Thailand they Wok their dogs so no need to quarantine them. 

JUST KIDDING! Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Guest

Thai government website 

A couple of other useful sites here and here.

Hopefully Kwaamlaap will be along soon with his personal experience of the process!!


----------



## KhwaamLap

As if by magic - here I am.

Officially there is quarantine (a month) - but its rarely enforced. If your pets come through as extra baggage, you will have to pay a small waver fee (I think its 100B per animal) and they may want to check them. Usually you can quarantine them at home after this. If you go through the cargo route (a lot of airlines insist now - especialy for larger animals) you will want to use an agent (I know an excellent one you can use that will save you a lot of money in th long run - I used him recently for a 70Kg dog and 7Kg cat!) - expect to pay a fair whack in import taxes and fees - the agent will keep these down, but you will still be hit.

You will need import papers and various vet sign offs etc - have you importer phone Thai Immigration to check (for me they changed the rules just 2 weeks befoe the animals cam - if I hadn't checked it may have been an expensive waste of time!). They must now hold valid rabbies vaccinations BEFORE travel (this is new - it used to be optional). If you go ncargo and use the agent, he will sort out your import license/permit (you will need to fax/email him copies of passports etc - he will tell you whats currently in vogue with customs).

Good luck.


----------



## sallym

*Thanks!*

Thank you for such a clear explanation!



KhwaamLap said:


> As if by magic - here I am.
> 
> Officially there is quarantine (a month) - but its rarely enforced. If your pets come through as extra baggage, you will have to pay a small waver fee (I think its 100B per animal) and they may want to check them. Usually you can quarantine them at home after this. If you go through the cargo route (a lot of airlines insist now - especialy for larger animals) you will want to use an agent (I know an excellent one you can use that will save you a lot of money in th long run - I used him recently for a 70Kg dog and 7Kg cat!) - expect to pay a fair whack in import taxes and fees - the agent will keep these down, but you will still be hit.
> 
> You will need import papers and various vet sign offs etc - have you importer phone Thai Immigration to check (for me they changed the rules just 2 weeks befoe the animals cam - if I hadn't checked it may have been an expensive waste of time!). They must now hold valid rabbies vaccinations BEFORE travel (this is new - it used to be optional). If you go ncargo and use the agent, he will sort out your import license/permit (you will need to fax/email him copies of passports etc - he will tell you whats currently in vogue with customs).
> 
> Good luck.


----------



## sallym

*gotcha!*

So why cats and not dogs?



Serendipity2 said:


> Hi Sallym,
> 
> For cats there is a quarantine - but not for dogs. In Thailand they Wok their dogs so no need to quarantine them.
> 
> JUST KIDDING! Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Serendipity2

SallyM,

I was kidding. My bad humor showing about Wok'ing [not walking] dogs. I think KhwaamLap answered you [above]. I'm pretty sure there is a quarantine for both. Why not do a "Google" search on bringing cats and dogs into Thailand? 

Serendipity2


----------



## KhwaamLap

I believe some animals do have to udergo more rigorous checks and possibly enforced quarantine - these are usual animals that carry a higher liklihood of carrying disease (from past experience perhaps). have greater capacity to damage the economy/ecology (riskier), or do not have vaccination regimes - most foul for example (and I have heard the same is true of some pet birds - parots etc). Cats and dogs usually have vaccination regimes and rarely carry diseases that cross to humans or farm animals (Thailand is the worlds biggest exporter of chickens - so a new chicken disease could be disasterous)


----------



## sallym

It was funny...really. I repeated it to my family and they thought it was a good one! No problem and thanks for your reply...



Serendipity2 said:


> SallyM,
> 
> I was kidding. My bad humor showing about Wok'ing [not walking] dogs. I think KhwaamLap answered you [above]. I'm pretty sure there is a quarantine for both. Why not do a "Google" search on bringing cats and dogs into Thailand?
> 
> Serendipity2


----------



## Serendipity2

sallym said:


> It was funny...really. I repeated it to my family and they thought it was a good one! No problem and thanks for your reply...



Hi Sallym,

I was a bit worried I might have offended. I'm glad I didn't!  

Actually, throughout much of Asia dog IS on the menu although this might disturb some. The slang for food [in Korea?] is 'chow'. I understand this is from the Chow Chow dog which are raised for food. In China, where dog IS on the menu it was against the law to own a dog as a pet until recently. They could only be kept for guard dogs or food! 

I think none raise cats for the dinner table which is very good news for the cat lobby! Must be those nine lives that cats have that keeps them safe!


----------



## flemmie

*No quarantine for my cat*

Actually, I have just come to Thailand from Russia and have brought my cat. I did get the necessary export papers from the Russian side (which you get after the shots etc...) and with this I took my cat (9 Kg... Yes I am sure it's a cat) as additional luggage with me. She stayed in the lugagge compartment for the duration and was promptly delivered at the gate where large and unusual luggage comes through. 
As I was told to take the green customs line, I did. They stopped me and sent me to the red customs line. There they told me that I should get the import permit, which you get in a separate office near the large and unusual luggage office (there are several but it is at the end). That is what costs 100 Baht and after checking the export licence, they asked me to complete some additional document where quite some info is asked (like address, phone, etc in Bangkok, so have it handy). Although the officers there speak limited English, I understood that the cat could be kept in quarantine at my house, so I believe that is where the notion of quarantine comes from.
With the import licence I went to the red customs line again and here I was asked to pay for an additional fee of 1.000 Baht, for which you receive proper papers and receipt.
All stamped and full of documents I brought my cat into Thailand without having to leave her in quarantine.
All this happened exactly one month ago.
If you should look for a hotel that takes pets (not so easy) go to the Conrad Service Apartments (Hilton Group and they are in town), they were great and even had a pet package waiting for me when I arrived.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bill29

I am in the middle of the whole process my self. Wife and 2 dogs are traveling in 3 weeks. She called the animal quarantine office at the airport and the biggest thing they stressed was having the health certificate properly certified. They also asked her to email a copy of her passport, address, phone, health certificate, and rabies certificate to them prior to departure. After emailing they will send the import paperwork ahead of time. I am sending the email this week so I'll let you know what happens, just waiting for the certified health certificate to come back. Sounds fairly easy. They are flying on Thai from LAX and even though they are heavy (32 kg each) they will come out with the luggage. Very happy to have this since it will save alot of agent expense.


----------



## sallym

*thank you sooo much!*

Thanks for the best and most accurate info!



flemmie said:


> Actually, I have just come to Thailand from Russia and have brought my cat. I did get the necessary export papers from the Russian side (which you get after the shots etc...) and with this I took my cat (9 Kg... Yes I am sure it's a cat) as additional luggage with me. She stayed in the lugagge compartment for the duration and was promptly delivered at the gate where large and unusual luggage comes through.
> As I was told to take the green customs line, I did. They stopped me and sent me to the red customs line. There they told me that I should get the import permit, which you get in a separate office near the large and unusual luggage office (there are several but it is at the end). That is what costs 100 Baht and after checking the export licence, they asked me to complete some additional document where quite some info is asked (like address, phone, etc in Bangkok, so have it handy). Although the officers there speak limited English, I understood that the cat could be kept in quarantine at my house, so I believe that is where the notion of quarantine comes from.
> With the import licence I went to the red customs line again and here I was asked to pay for an additional fee of 1.000 Baht, for which you receive proper papers and receipt.
> All stamped and full of documents I brought my cat into Thailand without having to leave her in quarantine.
> All this happened exactly one month ago.
> If you should look for a hotel that takes pets (not so easy) go to the Conrad Service Apartments (Hilton Group and they are in town), they were great and even had a pet package waiting for me when I arrived.
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## sallym

*Very helpful info...thanks*

Keep me posted, and good luck...



Bill29 said:


> I am in the middle of the whole process my self. Wife and 2 dogs are traveling in 3 weeks. She called the animal quarantine office at the airport and the biggest thing they stressed was having the health certificate properly certified. They also asked her to email a copy of her passport, address, phone, health certificate, and rabies certificate to them prior to departure. After emailing they will send the import paperwork ahead of time. I am sending the email this week so I'll let you know what happens, just waiting for the certified health certificate to come back. Sounds fairly easy. They are flying on Thai from LAX and even though they are heavy (32 kg each) they will come out with the luggage. Very happy to have this since it will save alot of agent expense.


----------



## Serendipity2

*Ooooops, I was wrong!*



Serendipity2 said:


> Hi Sallym,
> 
> For cats there is a quarantine - but not for dogs. In Thailand they Wok their dogs so no need to quarantine them.
> 
> JUST KIDDING! Sorry, I couldn't resist.



To all on this forum......

I recently made a 'flip' remark recently to Sallym regarding quarantines for dogs and cats that dogs need no quarantine since Thais "Wok" their dogs - but not their cats. Seems I was wrong...

I'm just finishing an excellent book, "My Thai Girl and I" by Andrew Hicks - an EXCELLENT book about life in Thailand [thanks for the suggested reading list, frogblogger] and Andrew readily speaks to this issue. In a word EVERYTHING is on the Thai menu. Both dog and cat are a part of the "food chain" so if you love your pets keep them very close or they will be in someone's pot. I suspect when soi dogs get to plentiful and disappear, it ain't the croc's that are eating them. I know I've eaten dog meat [and horse meat, crocodile and most of the usual critters] but suspect I've also "dined" on cat. 

Back to the book! For those already living in Thailand you know many of the issues Hicks faced as you have faced those same issues. For those not living in Thailand I recommend the book highly as it will give you pretty good idea what's in store for you - whether living is Issan or Chiang Mai or Bangkok. For those who've never been to Thailand this is must reading and you'll not regret buying and reading it. Plus Hicks is a very entertaining writer and you'll learn a lot about Thailand, it's culture and living with or marrying a Thai. 

Serendipity2

PS If you're reading this thread KS, looking forward to your return.


----------



## KhwaamLap

flemmie said:


> Actually, I have just come to Thailand from Russia and have brought my cat. I did get the necessary export papers from the Russian side (which you get after the shots etc...) and with this I took my cat (9 Kg... Yes I am sure it's a cat) as additional luggage with me. She stayed in the lugagge compartment for the duration and was promptly delivered at the gate where large and unusual luggage comes through.
> As I was told to take the green customs line, I did. They stopped me and sent me to the red customs line. There they told me that I should get the import permit, which you get in a separate office near the large and unusual luggage office (there are several but it is at the end). That is what costs 100 Baht and after checking the export licence, they asked me to complete some additional document where quite some info is asked (like address, phone, etc in Bangkok, so have it handy). Although the officers there speak limited English, I understood that the cat could be kept in quarantine at my house, so I believe that is where the notion of quarantine comes from.
> With the import licence I went to the red customs line again and here I was asked to pay for an additional fee of 1.000 Baht, for which you receive proper papers and receipt.
> All stamped and full of documents I brought my cat into Thailand without having to leave her in quarantine.
> All this happened exactly one month ago.
> If you should look for a hotel that takes pets (not so easy) go to the Conrad Service Apartments (Hilton Group and they are in town), they were great and even had a pet package waiting for me when I arrived.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Yep, that's pretty much as I said above (the 100B waiver) - I have heard about people getting stung for the 1000B (its also not official if the paperwork is in order - that's what the 100B was for!) - but for $35US, you can't complain too much, eh?

9Kg is not a cat - its a mountain lion 

...and yes there are some pet frienly hotels/guest houses, and its much better than many Thai style kennels (from past experience ).


----------



## KhwaamLap

Bill29 said:


> I am in the middle of the whole process my self. Wife and 2 dogs are traveling in 3 weeks. She called the animal quarantine office at the airport and the biggest thing they stressed was having the health certificate properly certified. They also asked her to email a copy of her passport, address, phone, health certificate, and rabies certificate to them prior to departure. After emailing they will send the import paperwork ahead of time. I am sending the email this week so I'll let you know what happens, just waiting for the certified health certificate to come back. Sounds fairly easy. They are flying on Thai from LAX and even though they are heavy (32 kg each) they will come out with the luggage. Very happy to have this since it will save alot of agent expense.


They will need a vet clearance (check) 3 days before arrival - no longer than that - you agent should tell you this. If she is Thai she can send a copy of her ID card. If she isn't, then she will also need to take your passport with her to pick up the animals (or to give to the agent) as they will need to see the immigration stamp for release - which you will have with you anyway if you are travelling with them of course). You may find them sitting in their boxes on the carousel - it does happen, believe me!


----------



## flemmie

*1000 Baht sting*



KhwaamLap said:


> Yep, that's pretty much as I said above (the 100B waiver) - I have heard about people getting stung for the 1000B (its also not official if the paperwork is in order - that's what the 100B was for!) - but for $35US, you can't complain too much, eh?
> 
> 9Kg is not a cat - its a mountain lion
> 
> ...and yes there are some pet frienly hotels/guest houses, and its much better than many Thai style kennels (from past experience ).


Actually, the 1000 Baht was being paid by everyone that day, I saw about 4 people pass. For that money, I do get more paperwork and some fancy stamps on my documents. In the end, the Thai part was the cheapest, in Russia the fees are a whole lot bigger. 
But then again, I know someone that brings pure-bred cats via Russia to Europe as it cuts out a whole lot of hassle. The cats are taken care of for shots in Russia and can simply be brought into to Europe with the least amount of trouble. I could get the address in Russia of a vet that does it all.

Considering I had to pay for my cat per kilo (24,50 Euro per kilo), I should have put her on a diet before we came to Thailand... 

Good luck to all with their pets.


----------

